# Delaware bass are on fire!



## delaware*fish*freak (May 28, 2012)

Caught 26 bass over at Delaware lake yesterday in 4 hours!

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## nbobber (Apr 6, 2010)

Wow. Fyi you can go to any lake in the state and catch all those you want. Banjo minnow. Ive caught more bass than anyone in ohio on this lure. Gauranteed. Check them out.


----------



## JCFring (Aug 16, 2010)

Oh man... I can hear it now. Popcorn - Check. Soda - Check - Reading Glasses - Check Let the show begin!


----------



## delaware*fish*freak (May 28, 2012)

I caught all the bass in one spot in about 20 ft of water on a drop shot rig with a 5" zoom worm

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## RiPpInLiPs614 (Feb 18, 2011)

nbobber said:


> Ive caught more bass than anyone in ohio on this lure. Gauranteed. Check them out.


 guaranteed huh? I guarantee your full of @$&@ 




Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## KWaller (Oct 3, 2010)

nbobber said:


> Wow. Fyi you can go to any lake in the state and catch all those you want. Banjo minnow. Ive caught more bass than anyone in ohio on this lure. Gauranteed. Check them out.


excuse my French

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## delaware*fish*freak (May 28, 2012)

I agree with rippinlips and kwaller lol

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## buckzye11 (Jul 16, 2009)

Nice job on those Bass! But.... if you had the Helicoptor Lure you would have pulled in at least twice that Oh yeah, what is the record for most Bass ever caught in Ohio by one person? That has to be a big number... I heard it's around 68,485. i ate that bait like a gill...


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

Guys,

It is obvious that this one can go the wrong direction pretty quickly with the banjo playing going on. Especially with everyone coming back from a nice 3 day weekend raring to go

As hard as it is, please try not to listen to his music and just walk on by.

Nice catch Delaware *fish* freak


----------



## KatseekN (Apr 10, 2012)

I have been having a lot of luck lately at Delaware also. Been getting lmb on a shakey head in 9 fow. Using a 7" watermelon seed zoom trick worm.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## delaware*fish*freak (May 28, 2012)

Lundy said:


> Guys,
> 
> It is obvious that this one can go the wrong direction pretty quickly with the banjo playing going on. Especially with everyone coming back from a nice 3 day weekend raring to go
> 
> ...


Thanks Lundy 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## CRAPPIECOMMANDER (Feb 25, 2006)

Bass and Cats are really hungry I can't beat em off my crappie jigs. Dang trash fish anyways


----------



## fishslim (Apr 28, 2005)

Congrats nice report. was there last week crappie fishing shallow during the bass tournament. We caught 8-9 bass with 5 that might have won it. They were on the new hot minnow bait!! Big Joshy swagging minnows 2.3" size on roadrunners. Made it hard to get to my crappies!! Was that just banjo playing or maybe a little bullgle blowing as well!!


----------



## MR_KLN (Apr 17, 2012)

What color was you using fishslim?


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

MR_KLN said:


> What color was you using fishslim?
> 
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


He was using "sugar"


----------



## KatseekN (Apr 10, 2012)

Where are you purchasing these joshy lures at?

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

You can find the information in the sponsor forum.

http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/community/forumdisplay.php?f=114


----------



## MR_KLN (Apr 17, 2012)

Thanks Lundy


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## MR_KLN (Apr 17, 2012)

Katseekn...You can't go wrong with Big Joshy swimbaits. You owe it to yourself to have these swimbaits in your arsenal.


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## KatseekN (Apr 10, 2012)

Thanks for the info will be ordering some soon.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## jbleach1 (Apr 6, 2011)

I'll throw in my two-bits here as well; I fell for the Dancing Eel pitch. Never had a single bite, now it's the Banjo Minnow. No thanks. 

If there is something that the pro's are using during the tournamants, I pay attention. The rest is just garbage. My opinion, based upon some personal experience.


----------



## Silent Mike (Aug 9, 2009)

MR_KLN said:


> Katseekn...You can't go wrong with Big Joshy swimbaits. You owe it to yourself to have these swimbaits in your arsenal.
> 
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


i have been seeing joshy swimbaits pop up in threads lately, are they new! i may order some as well!


----------



## benjaminrogers (Jul 11, 2011)

Highly recommended Mike! I use the swaggin craws for pig n jig. Now I need to get some of those swimbaits!!


----------



## Silent Mike (Aug 9, 2009)

benjaminrogers said:


> Highly recommended Mike! I use the swaggin craws for pig n jig. Now I need to get some of those swimbaits!!


i am going to order 2 swim baits in sugar and chartreuse, and a swaggin craw in crayfish colors


----------



## bioenergy (Sep 10, 2010)

I think the fire went out, fished Delaware today, caught 1 LM 12", 2 cats 10",
2 crappie 10". Better than the skunk but pretty slow and still beats the office.
First time trying a chatter bait in blue/black, threw it for 45 min not a single bite.
Caught my fish on a 3" Gulp smelt on a jig head.


----------



## delaware*fish*freak (May 28, 2012)

I was out yesterday morning and caught 14 bass from 730-1030

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## KatseekN (Apr 10, 2012)

Went out today from 630 to 11. Got 15 lmb. Most were under 12", 5 were 13-14" fish. Crankbait and jig. Couldn't find the big boys. All fish were in 7'-9' fow.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## st.slippy (Oct 3, 2008)

Great work on the fish guys! Big joshy's are one of my go to baits as well. I have produced some nice fish on them. He is on the site so they are kind of a homegrown bait, with a very solid research and development team (aka fish slim and many others)


----------



## delaware*fish*freak (May 28, 2012)

KatseekN said:


> Went out today from 630 to 11. Got 15 lmb. Most were under 12", 5 were 13-14" fish. Crankbait and jig. Couldn't find the big boys. All fish were in 7'-9' fow.
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


All of my bass were in the same size range. On a 5" zoom finesse worm. Had one on that jumped out of the water and spit my hook that would of been 3-4 pounds though. Made me sick lol

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## KatseekN (Apr 10, 2012)

delaware*fish*freak said:


> All of my bass were in the same size range. On a 5" zoom finesse worm. Had one on that jumped out of the water and spit my hook that would of been 3-4 pounds though. Made me sick lol
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


I hear that, i lost one on a crankbait that was a little bigger. Missed a nice one on a popper also. Gonna hit it again this weekend if i can find some time.


----------



## KatseekN (Apr 10, 2012)

Went out this morning from 630-12. Caught 5, four were 15" one was 17" lost a few good ones. All caught on jig and pig in 2-5 fow.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## KatseekN (Apr 10, 2012)

Went out tonight for a few hours 6-8 got 5. 3 were short fish @ 11" 1 was 15" and 1 was 16". Used a green pumpkin jig in 5'-7' fow.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------

